#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Θέματα που δεν υπάγονται στις παραπάνω θεματικές κατηγορίες >  > > >  >  > Διάφορα (γενικά) >  > > >  >  >  Ελληνικές Πατέντες και το αλληθώρισμα του Κράτους

## seismic

Διαμαρτυρόμαστε σαν Έλληνες για την φυγή των εκπαιδευμένων Νέων σε ξένες χώρες .

Από την άλλη μεριά οι επιχειρήσεις αλλά και από την άλλη το ίδιο το Κράτος μέσα στην απελπισία του προσπαθώντας να δώσει διέξοδο, ελπίδα και όραμα, στους άνεργους επιστήμονες και μη χορηγεί βραβεία...Βραβεία για καινοτόμα προϊόντα και υπηρεσίες με στρεβλότητα, και πρωτοφανή αλληθωρισμό δείχνοντας τον μη ορθό τρόπο και επιβεβαιώνοντας την πλημμελή στρατηγική αλλά και καθοδήγηση των νέων προς όφελος των ολιγοπωλίων ...
- See more at: http://marketnews.gr/article/132629/....3QZ1NS2v.dpuf

----------


## seismic

Και συμπληρώνω.....
Ο άνθρωπος φοβάται. Ο έμφυτος φόβος για το αύριο τον έκανε να δημιουργεί. 
Δημιούργησε το πολίτευμα και τους νόμους γιατί φοβόταν τους συμπολίτες του.
Δημιούργησε την επιστήμη για να του λύσει καθημερινά προβλήματα τα οποία άλλα του έκαναν την ζωή δύσκολη και άλλα τον φόβιζαν, όπως οι κεραυνοί οι σεισμοί και άλλα διάφορα μυστήρια.
Δημιούργησε την θρησκεία γιατί φοβάται τον θάνατο.
Αυτοί οι τρις πυλώνες του πολιτεύματος της επιστήμης και της θρησκείας βασικά είναι αμυντικά εργαλεία του ανθρώπου έναντι του έμφυτου φόβου. 
Είναι σαν τρις πυλώνες οι οποίοι συγκρατούν στο δώμα τους έναν δίσκο που φέρει πάνω του μία μπίλια. 
Όσο αυτοί οι πυλώνες έχουν το ίδιο ύψος η μπίλια ισορροπεί.
Αν ένας από αυτούς τους πυλώνες ψηλώσει τότε η μπίλια θα πέσει έξω από τον δίσκο. Η επιθυμητή ισορροπία θα έχει χαθεί. 
Παράδειγμα ανατροπής είναι το πολίτευμα της Ελλάδας το οποίο αντί να εξυπηρετεί τοις ανάγκες και τους φόβους του πολίτη αυτό το καθεστώς τον εκμεταλλεύεται.
Παράδειγμα ανατροπής της θρησκείας είναι οι διάφοροι θρησκευτικοί πόλεμοι στο όνομα του καλού. ( Τώρα τι είναι καλό ή κακό, σωστό η λάθος, λογικό ή αλόγιστο αν ρωτήσεις 100 ανθρώπους θα πάρεις 100 διαφορετικές απαντήσεις. )
Παράδειγμα ανατροπής της επιστήμης είναι η ατομική βόμβα, τα χημικά όπλα κ.λ.π.
Στην Ελλάδα δεν υπάρχει πολίτευμα αντάξιο των πολιτών 
Υπάρχει θρησκεία με πάρα πολύ καλά δεδομένα.
Υπάρχει επιστήμη χωρίς όμως να συνδέεται με την παραγωγή.
Το πολίτευμα και η επιστήμη πρέπει να αλλάξουν ριζικά, αλλιώς η μπίλια δεν έχει καμιά ελπίδα να παραμείνει πάνω στον δίσκο.

----------

